
Microsoft is having some serious issues - maglavaitss
https://www.microsoft.com/ro-ro/romania/home/
======
techjuice
Looks like an Akamai caching problem, more then likely the user restricted
options and actions will not work due to the clients browser missing client
side authentication tokens set by the server unless properly authenticated.

------
maglavaitss
Clicking that link will automatically log you in as Viorel Alexandru (check
out the top/right part of the page).

~~~
analognoise
Oh shit.

